# Tt eSports Theron mouse Review



## Forcefedflesh (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello everyone, Today I shall be reviewing the Thermaltake Theron mouse.
Though I went OVERKILL for this review going into details. I just felt I needed to explain some things about how I felt personally as a Gamer and a User.


Of course I have to open up with the specs and Pictures for you readers though!

T.P.G. (Tt Pro Grade) Gaming Laser Sensor 5600 DPI Engine.
100 – 5600 DPI Adjustable: Fully Functional on Most Surfaces.
1.8 meters Braided USB Cable with Gold-Plated Connector.
40 Fully Customizable Macro Keys for RTS/FPS Game Genres.
Superb Customizable Graphical UI for Macro Keys, Advanced Performance, and Lighting-Effect Options.
7 Colors of Pause-Break Lighting Effect on the Dragon logo.
Side-light color changes by clicking frequency during Battle mode.
Industrial Grade Rubber-Coating Finish for better Hand Grip.
Polling rate switch button (125/500/1000 Hz cycle), and Function-Lock Button provided to disable side button functions.On-Board 128kb Memory Storage for 40 Macro Keys within 5 Game Profiles.
Weight-In Design for Perfect Handling Mouse Movement
5 x 4.5g, up to 22.5g max
Body Dimension (LxWxH): 123.65 X 73.8 X 40.2 (mm)



First I started the Pictures of the Theron packaging in its box, Below you can see.










Heres the accessories that came with it such as a carrying bag, Stickers, Warranty information guide, and the driver cd's.








I then took some pictures of the mouse buttons and bottom.














I want to note, On the bottom of the mouse, The LOCK Switch... This is to LOCK the side buttons for Forward And Back COMPLETELY, This disables it from use In game and out. A nice feature though to be seen.
This does not lock the bottom of the mouse from removing the weights if you think that right off the bat.

As well as the Weight adjustment system they implimented so you can see the middle buttons for the DPI in the middle as well as the Forward and Back buttons, including on the right the extra button for your needs.







With the weight system, I found this as a nice balance, You can make one side heavier then the other,or you can take weight off from the mouse center. Both very nice ways to customize.



The DPI Level, I found the Typical 800/1600/3200/5000 for level 1-4 which are all Very nice balanced Dpi levels.

Here we can see 3 other different mouse I have of all sizes starting from left to right I shall name them.

Cooler Master Storm
Razer sc2 Spectre
Thermaltake Theron
Razer Mamba








As you can see, the Theron is Right between all of them, as the Spectre mouse is a little smaller then average, the Theron is obviously a Great size for every type of user.



Now I will get into the Software part of this review...

As for the Software, It was a Clean and easy layout to understand.
Once installed which was very simple, pop in the cd, install driver, Done...

You are at the menue, and see all that you really need to. I will now Explain all of them.





You see present your Profiles... Labeled each their own number.
You can customize them to certain games if you would like.


Lighting Options... A neat little way to customize your mouse to what you feel suits your mood or yourself.
One cool feature I saw was the Lightings Color Customization for each profile.
Lets say you have a certain profile for certain games...You also do not want the Overlay from the software to show up, well if you customize each profile and choose a Certain color you want to label it as and will remember for that game, You can close the software out and use the Profile button below and change your profile, and you will know what profile it is from the color you choose for the settings for that game.
I just found this cool and handy.







Performance... Heres where you set the mouse to your EXACT preference on the things you Most want.

You receive 4 levels of DPI Customization from 100-5000
You have 10 different Double click speeds, I stuck with the default on profile one of the 5th box.
Curor Speed (Slight adjustments to match your mouse to the prefered speed after DPI speed prefered)
Scroll Speed helps people in games alot as if you scroll your wheel down or up to fast and miss swapping to a weapon or something because of it, you can adjust how fast you scroll so this will help. Also nice for browsers ect.







Two different mouse modes
Normal is when you just want normal lighting with no fancy APM Function which Thermaltake refers to as your clicking frequency with the Battle mode

Battle mode is pretty much a APM setting lighting system. Refered to as I said clicking frequency from Thermaltake.

As you see from this picture, it also warns you when switching. Currently there is no way to use a Button to swap between Battle Mode and Normal Mode.






Before Reading on about macros, Please note, The picture of the mouse, you must Click what button you want to assign a Function.


your Key assignments for your macros

Basically, T Key is your Macro setup, this is where you input what key you want to use your macro on.





Single Key is just assigning a mouse button to a different function like the forward and back to left and right click.





Default just assigns it back to its default function.


Launch Program lets you assign a key to launch any program, lets say a game, or your VOIP program for communcating with your party/friends/guild on Ventrilo, or skype ect. Which I do =).





Now for the Macro setup when making them in the Macro Key tab.

You have things such as making a new Macro as well as Loading, Saving and deleting them.
Then the basics to making macros such as Record to start making it to what you do on your keyboard and mouse, such as setting a side button to do a numeric key like press 1.
Now for your delays, you can set them to what you want with the features for Adjusting Delay Time, Ignore Delay Time, and Insert Default Delay Time.
One thing I did not understand is the Reason to insert commands as it serves no real purpose to a gamer IMO, but you may think different. I just think these Commands would be more suited for the Single Key macro system then this.







So getting back on track to how the mouse is...
I see one feature on this mouse that I highly miss these days is if you look on the left and right click buttons Above at the begining of the review... you see the mouse bends upwards or curves to make a Small wall for your fingers.
This wall allows this mouse to be Highly comfortable and in general makes your finger not slip off, which happens quite often for people while gaming intensely.

One thing I immidiately did not like after putting my hand on the mouse was the palm area of the mouse.
I do not like it because this mouse having your hand rested completely on it is sort of uncomfortable, its because its not completely rounded, it curves into so to say a Triangle which forces it either to go into your palm which becomes easily tiring or makes your hand turn slanted which is also a bit tiring on the hand.
This will not effect Claw and Finger tip grip styles.

Another thing though is I would not find this as a flaw, but to me it is... The Forward button on the mouse (top side button) is out of reach with the thumb on a Palm grip to where I could get my hand comfortable.
I use both buttons in some games but its not that big of a deal but for those who want to utilize the ability to Palm grip and use both buttons, it may be difficult.

The added button on the right side of the mouse at the top, is PERFECT. I personally use only two fingers for my mouse soley for left and right click, I do not use the middle scroll wheel for any functions in the games I play, with that said, The side button on the right is EASILY accessable and can be activated with the movement of my Ring Finger upwards from my grip style.
It may be a bit difficult for claw grip types but its still Doable, just have to adjust.


A key feature to this mouse though as I stated above about the mouse having walls on the left and right click is the fact you can EASILY learn how to play Claw grip if you want to learn, It felt the most Comfortable with enough rooms for my fingers.


One thing I would change not regarding the mouse design its self is the Softwares Overlay. Maybe make a Adjustment to the Icons Size and all that and make it moveable, or even disable certain Overlay icons that you dont need to see, but want to also see like only DPI increase/decrease ect.

Overall at the Price of $69.99
I put easily 50+ Hours on this mouse and Enjoyed it. Of Course there were a few flaws to my tastes but none the less a High quality product in my eyes and Recommend it.
This mouse was not just made for professional gamers, This is a mouse Everyone can use with Ease.

Honestly, I would rate this at a 4.5/5 regardless of the cons.

Pros:
Flexable for different grips
Right Button Placement
Simple configuration of Software
Profile Lighting
ThumbRest Comfortable
Lighting Feature Completely Customizable
Smooth
Very Responsive
Size for everyone
Weight Adjustment & Layout
Price



Cons:
Triangular Palm Rest
DPI Buttons a bit wide
Forward Button not Reachable on Palm grip


----------



## Phusius (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice review.  I am picky about my mice, currently using Razer Naga Epic for quite some time now, I love it a lot, but would like a mouse with weights.  Want to grab the G9X next time it is on sale.


----------



## Forcefedflesh (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks and yes, its a fantastic mouse. Dunno about the g9x though i just dont like its layout as well as the size.

Pretty funky mouse in general but hey who knows.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Very nice review.  I am picky about my mice, currently using Razer Naga Epic for quite some time now, I love it a lot, but would like a mouse with weights.  Want to grab the G9X next time it is on sale.





Forcefedflesh said:


> Thanks and yes, its a fantastic mouse. Dunno about the g9x though i just dont like its layout as well as the size.
> 
> Pretty funky mouse in general but hey who knows.



rather then reply to your comments individually, I can hit 2 birds with one stone....

If the grip on the G9x isnt suitable for you you could always try the G500, the G500 is the same shape as the very popular G5 series of gaming mouses. The G500 also uses the same laser engine as the G9x.

Like all logitech gaming mice, the G500 comes with its own set of weights you can customise your mouse with, Ontop of that the G500 is much cheaper then the G9x.

Ive been using mine for about 2-3years now and i have never had an issue with it other then the left mouse button producing a really cringe inducing squeek when you clicked it. Its easily sorted with a small blast (and i mean quite small) of lubricant - I used GT85. left the mouse out in the sun to dry for a day or two and the mouse hasnt made a sound other the its normal clicking sound since.

Its a great buy!


----------



## STCNE (Sep 24, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> rather then reply to your comments individually, I can hit 2 birds with one stone....
> 
> If the grip on the G9x isnt suitable for you you could always try the G500, the G500 is the same shape as the very popular G5 series of gaming mouses. The G500 also uses the same laser engine as the G9x.
> 
> ...



I'm going to be putting up a review of this mouse in the next day or two as well(part of Thermaltake review program). My review is pretty much a direct comparission of the Theron, G500, and RAT7. I think you will be amazed with the results.

Forcefedflesh, would you be cool with me linking back to your review for the specs and pictures? You've gone above and beyond with your pictures and there is no way I could match that. I think our reviews would complement each others well.


----------



## Forcefedflesh (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes I would not have a problem STCNE, Just make sure its alright with Thermaltake, as this is also part of the program =).

I appreciate the comments as well =).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2012)

STCNE said:


> I'm going to be putting up a review of this mouse in the next day or two as well(part of Thermaltake review program). My review is pretty much a direct comparission of the Theron, G500, and RAT7. I think you will be amazed with the results.
> 
> Forcefedflesh, would you be cool with me linking back to your review for the specs and pictures? You've gone above and beyond with your pictures and there is no way I could match that. I think our reviews would complement each others well.



well different strokes for different folks. I went from having a G9x to a G500 and i couldnt be happier.


----------



## Grayspawn (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello all! First i need to say thank you. I bought the Tt eSports Theron based on this review.

Very glad i did! I absolutely LOVE this mice! Been 3 days now since i got it and it's truly a beast!
I mostly play RTS or MOBA games (Starcraft II, LoL, DOTA2) and i have to say that Theron is second to none.. Really gives you the edge.. Also started my macro library on it and it's simply great! The review is great as well, gave me all the info for buying this mice 

I was a logitech lover in the past.. G9 was the last. After i went for the Razer Lachesis 5600 - BAD MOVE! broke after 5 months  .. also never got used to that "gah" form of his. Love it or hate it kind of mice i guess.

After all that.. here i am with the new Theron.. and yeah it's a blast! [kk nuff with the kuddos ^^]

Now, i don't know if this is the right place to ask this, but there's something buggin' me about this mice. Don't know if it's a general Theron problem or it's just me. To simply put it:
"Lazy laser!" - Yeah, it happens since i updated the firmware..(or was it here before as well? Don't know exactly, haven't paid much attention back then). Thing is, that, if the system goes idle (15 min or less) and i try to move the pointer.. it has a slight delay (few ms) . Also seen it happening randomly when i was playing LoL .. (been dead for like 50 secs, not moving the pointer at all) .. So after some idle time there is this small but irritating delay from the moment i move the pointer and the actual pointer movement on my screen. May not sound like much of a problem.. but i just need to know if this is a faulty mice, or a firmware problem.. or just this is the way it is with the Theron! 

I keep the mice on 2400 DPI with 1000 Polling Rate as default. Would be great to hear from you guys.. Do you have the same problem? Is there a fix? Has been seen before? 

Thank you again for the review and i also hope someone here will make some light into this problem of mine


----------



## Grayspawn (Oct 22, 2012)

Bump


----------



## RCoon (Oct 23, 2012)

Grayspawn said:


> Hello all! First i need to say thank you. I bought the Tt eSports Theron based on this review.
> 
> Very glad i did! I absolutely LOVE this mice! Been 3 days now since i got it and it's truly a beast!
> I mostly play RTS or MOBA games (Starcraft II, LoL, DOTA2) and i have to say that Theron is second to none.. Really gives you the edge.. Also started my macro library on it and it's simply great! The review is great as well, gave me all the info for buying this mice
> ...



I bought the RAT 7 and had the same problem, took it back to the shop for a refund and got a Theron instead actually xD the guy said there was an issue with the profile on the mouse. though mine is 7200 dpi


----------



## Grayspawn (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey RCoon. Thank you for replying. Does your Theron has this issue as well? 

That cause i still have it, waiting desperately for a firmware update. Or at least any kind/form of a fix. This problem manifests even if i leave the mice for 10 secs out of my hand and try to move it again. For a moment, the pointer does not move on my screen. But, it is RANDOM ! Sometimes it reacts perfectly, sometimes has this damn delay... i really don't know what to make of it 

I think the mice never had this problem out of the box.. Guess it started doing this after my first (and only) firmware update... so if you haven't done it already : *DO NOT UPDATE your FIRMWARE!!  .. *

Meanwhile please tell me if your mice behaves this way as well. 

Thanks again!


----------



## STCNE (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't have that problem here. I was one of the original reviewers for the mouse so I have(had) the original version of the firmware. I just set it and forget it so I uninstalled the firmware once I was done with the review. The mouse saves your profile on it's on-board memory so it works fine without the software.

I'd suggest doing the same to see if it fixes your problem. I've also been using the mouse on the 500ms poling rate since I got it. That could have something to do with it.

I actually prefer running without the firmware, I did have some problems with the prompts it throws up when you hit the side buttons or change DPI. It made some games lag and alt-tabbed me on occasion and without it installed that doesn't happen(while DPI changing and side buttons still work just fine). They may have fixed it since, like I said I only tried the firmware that was provided with the mouse for review.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2012)

Grayspawn said:


> Now, i don't know if this is the right place to ask this, but there's something buggin' me about this mice. Don't know if it's a general Theron problem or it's just me. To simply put it:
> "Lazy laser!" - Yeah, it happens since i updated the firmware..(or was it here before as well? Don't know exactly, haven't paid much attention back then). Thing is, that, if the system goes idle (15 min or less) and i try to move the pointer.. it has a slight delay (few ms) . Also seen it happening randomly when i was playing LoL .. (been dead for like 50 secs, not moving the pointer at all) .. So after some idle time there is this small but irritating delay from the moment i move the pointer and the actual pointer movement on my screen. May not sound like much of a problem.. but i just need to know if this is a faulty mice, or a firmware problem.. or just this is the way it is with the Theron!
> 
> I keep the mice on 2400 DPI with 1000 Polling Rate as default. Would be great to hear from you guys.. Do you have the same problem? Is there a fix? Has been seen before?
> ...



I have the same mouse and also did a review mine does not have the issue that yours does. However I do not let my PC sleep. Only thing it is aloud to do is kick the monitors off and even with that there is no lag.






Those are the settings I use for mine just FYI.


----------



## Forcefedflesh (Oct 29, 2012)

kathlyyoun said:


> Also seen it happening randomly when i was playing LoLhttp://www.aele.info/a107.jpg



Had what happening?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 29, 2012)

I decided to take a further look into the issue with your mouse freezing occassionally, got in contact with thermaltake and also cybrg(as I had the issue on a rat5), and I was told by both companies that if the laser eye was clean then it was a hardware issue, likely either the wire or the chip onboard the mouse that controls the profiles. They said if it was still within the grace period, wherever the mouse was purchased from should offer a full refund. They recommended testing a shitty mouse in the same port to confirm the issue.


----------



## Grayspawn (Oct 30, 2012)

Guys, thank you so much for looking further into this problem of mine. RConn you rule 

I did try a few tricks on my own, so to say. First was to remove my mouse pad for a while and see how the mice reacts. Good news is that i had fewer freezes than normal (dell cloth mouse pad). I also changed usb ports to see how it goes but i still get them (the freezes from hell). Fewer, but still there.

Also, searching and reading on the web i found out that this problem occurs when your OS has a buffer overflow kind of violation. Recently i lost my old ISP and had to go for a wireless solution. It seems that the software that comes with that wireless usb stick has a huge problem with my mice/OS. If i disable my internet (aka remove the stick from my usb) and force exit the app.. the mice works "almost" flawlessly. I did catch a very small freeze once in a while (in 2 days of testing without my internet stick plugged in). So this could be an OS problem in the end. The lens are clear as daylight, dust free.

I have to say that my OS is pretty old as well.. XP SP3 [2 years since last clean install. Yeah i know ^^, i'm ol'school] .. I'll try to find time and re-install my OS one of these days and test the mice further more [without any old third party apps in my memory]

I'll also go to a friends house and test it on his state of the art badass rig and see how it goes 

If all fails, guess ill have to return it and wait for a new one. Really love this mice, problem is that from where i got it, it was kinda the last one  .. and they only give you what they have on stock or refunds. Either way, hope i'll manage to solve this. 

I'll keep you updated with my progress. Thank you all.


----------

